# Gestor in La Línea de la Concepción



## motty (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I will be moving to Spain in November and will need to register as autonomo. 

From what I have been reading on various forums the best way to go about this is to employ the help of a gestor.

Does anyone have any recommendations of someone I could contact within the area of La Linea - I will need to live close to Gibraltar so will be looking for somewhere to live in Santa Margarita/ Alcaidesa / Sotogrande. 

Thanks


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

motty said:


> I will be moving to Spain in November and will need to register as autonomo.


Hello and welcome.

I can't help you with your specific question but it might be worth just having a read through this guide that explains the process of registering as an autonomo -

Spanish autonomo registration basics

I've always found that even though you may wish to employ someone else to do the work for you, it's always beneficial to have an understanding of what is required.

I notice you're in the Netherlands at the moment, how are things there? Whereabouts are you? How did you find it there?


----------



## motty (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for your response Zenkarma, any information is appreciated!!!

I am hoping to use a gestor to get me set up properly, while giving me time to fully understand the system.

The Netherlands has been great, it's a beautiful country and the people are welcoming - I live in Alkmaar which is about 40 km north of Amsterdam. 

The company I currently work for here in the Netherlands has given me the opportunity to work from Gibraltar/Spain. Given the property prices on the rock it seems the best option is to live across the border, but with this brings the difficulties of registering as autonomo, ensuring everything is above board and I'm paying the correct taxes. :noidea:


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

motty said:


> The Netherlands has been great, it's a beautiful country and the people are welcoming - I live in Alkmaar which is about 40 km north of Amsterdam.


I'm seriously considering spending some time in The Netherlands but haven't decided yet whether to buy or rent. I'm still looking into the implications of that at the moment along with the tax implications it has. I'll likely rent in the short term and decide if I like it there. I'm looking at Amsterdam or just outside at the moment. I fancy a change and there's lots of things I like about The Netherlands. I don't like the high taxation much though!

The guide I linked to is pretty good and that site has a wealth of useful information with regards to tax issues and residency in Spain. Property prices in Gibraltar are crazy so I can well understand the alternative of living just across the border.


----------

